# Trying to find Ore No Natsu 2008 on the internet.  Need help.



## tora777 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've looked all over the web, and, aside from two or three pages from it, I've found nothing!  If anyone knows where I can A) read it online for free and without having to join something or give a credit card number, or B) download it for free and without having to join something or give a credit card number, please let me know.


----------

